# eye flouters.



## lucid

i feel really nuts with my dp/dr but imagine having dp/dr along with eye flouters i feel like i am actually hallucinating its frustrating. cause if i do not feel that my surroundings are real imagine how i feel when i see a flouter really weird cause with the effect of derealization in your view mixed with the eye flouters really make a psychedelic effect on my perception.


----------



## egodeath

HPPD?


----------



## lucid

well ive never heard of that but i made research and it sounds just alike to what's happening to me i hope this is not some hard mental disorder. but i see flouters very often almost every day since i am 14 years old i think it was cannabis that made it for me... but is not like a hallucination cause i don't feel any weird emotions when i see them. i been also told by an oculist that this is a problem in the pupils and that it can be cured with laser treatment. but i really had weird ocular problems sometimes i look to a person face and then i look in a white wall and i see the perfect reflection of that person but instead of being the color of that person is like lucid and a little transparent this happens to me 2 when i stare a light and i look into a wall or a celling. i see like the reflexion of the wall but in a lucid color purple or red depends on the light. i wanna hear more about this ego you have awaken the hypochondriac inside me  but like this is bad or it got something to do with psychosis or schizophrenia this happens in others mental issues or hppd is just hppd.


----------



## egodeath

HPPD is just HPPD. It's nothing to worry about. The altered perception can be unsettling, annoying, even, but if you don't let it cause anxiety it's nothing.
And it's not an hallucination in the true sense of the word; you can tell that it isn't real. If you saw a giant dragon that kept trying to get you to kill your close friends, then you'd be an hallucinating psychotic.


----------



## lucid

(= damn i am really fucked up for a 16 year old right)=


----------



## egodeath

yep. im fucked up for a 19 yr old.


----------



## egodeath

Oh and if you want more info browse around here:

http://www.hppdonline.com/forum/


----------



## Guest

Many people experience visual distortions of all kinds with Dp,d, I did when I had it, it doesn;'t necessarily mean you have HPPD.


----------



## lucid

well spirit i see eye flouters every day and when i see a light then i stare away i see all kinds of geometrical lucid distortions . this happens with people 2 when i see the face of someone then i stare away i see the face of that person in negative could be and object to happens 2 me allot when i am reading and with my pc keyboard i see snow 24/7 like nothing is solid everything is divided in tiny particles. thx for link ego gonna check it out.


----------



## Guest

All sounds like things I experienced also with Dp,d but I've never taken hallucinogens. I am not saying that it's not possible that you have HPPD, it's just possible that don't have it also. I don't want people reading this thread and automatically assuming that they have HPPD just because of, what can be, normal Dp,d symptoms. That's all.


----------



## lucid

well people out there if you haven't taken psychedelics and you have the same symptoms that i have YOU DON'T HAVE HPPD. cause there are very little chances to develop hppd. without the use of hallucinogens. in fact i don't know if i have hallucination persisting perception disorder is just a supposition. (=


----------



## egodeath

Either way it doesn't matter much. It's a label for a disorder with no treatment.


----------



## lucid

true.maybe it has a cure but i don't think it is in meds or therapy.


----------



## brandon is not taken

I get eye floaters from time to time. They seem to be caused by anxiety. When I'm going through a bad time with anxiety dp/dr I can have them almost everyday. Then when I'm going through a better time I might not see them for months.


----------



## Deja_vu_256

i have then all day everyday and they piss me off more than anything i could ever express... Their not uncommon in people, and some people have then worse than others. It's caused by actual substance floating (or swishing around) in the liquid of your eyes. Most people are able to ignore them to the point that they don't even see them. Dp is thought to effect the visual-sensory processing of the brain and it can make it difficult or impossible to ignore or look passed them. It's not really a distortion in your brain at all, in fact your seeing just what your eyes see. Normally, our vision is processed and changed by our mind to make things more distinct more user friendly - thats also related why things can seem so 2d and fake to people with dp


----------



## lucasnevil

Thanks for this wonderful addition. Really enjoyed your thread. Appreciate people taking the time to write quality work..


----------



## lfbenz

I have the flouters too guys, but I've seen is dissapate when the DP started getting better, now I'm right back it in. If you dont think about them then they're not there. I have read that hallucinations can be normal with Derealization. I did take shrooms a couple times but I never experienced those halluc's after the experience only when I got DP/DR


----------



## lfbenz

I didnt have flouters until I got DP. I've seen them dissipate when the DP got better. Hallucinations that are influenced by schizophrenia are far more extreme. The fact that you notice that hallucination and know that its not normal would mean that its not schizs. I've read somewhere that hallucinations during DP can be normal. I don't know how DP/DR affects our visual sensors but put it like this. Marijuana affects everyone differently. I would get hallucinations with marijuana and some people dont. DP/DR is different for everyone.


----------



## pancake

Deja_vu_256 said:


> i have then all day everyday and they piss me off more than anything i could ever express... Their not uncommon in people, and some people have then worse than others. It's caused by actual substance floating (or swishing around) in the liquid of your eyes. Most people are able to ignore them to the point that they don't even see them. Dp is thought to effect the visual-sensory processing of the brain and it can make it difficult or impossible to ignore or look passed them. It's not really a distortion in your brain at all, in fact your seeing just what your eyes see. Normally, our vision is processed and changed by our mind to make things more distinct more user friendly - thats also related why things can seem so 2d and fake to people with dp


Off to the optometrist in the next few days.. I have this mother of a floater in one of my eyes. The damn thing is covering about two thirds of my vision. And of course it's in my strong eye. Sod's law. I couldn't believe the variety of visual disturbances this little deposit has caused. Unfocused areas, flashing, banding like on a bad tv screen and as my eyes get more and more tired throughout the day snow, jump cuts, dolly zoom.. the whole shebang.

EDIT- I guess my surprise was warranted. The optometrist said my eyes were absolutely healthy and no floaters to be seen. His best guess at a cause was a migraine aura. Back to the GP then..


----------



## DiscoStick

I asked my optician about floaters a while ago.
Floaters are when you see actual things on your eyes. They're not hallucinations.
I hallucinate, but I don't count the floaters as hallucinations because they're actually there&#8230;


----------



## hurricane12

we all have them you just notice them more with dp at first they creeped me out and still do a little but after awile you get used to it.


----------



## Floating Tears

Treatment;










lol


----------



## Floating Tears




----------



## Imagine

I have literally hundreds of these things in both eyes, ranging from little flashes and dots to what looks like little cells to big stringy transperent cobweb looking things.

It drives me crazy. They are indeed getting worse for me but I've been told by a doctor and optician not to worry about them and try to ignore them.

Hard part for me, not being able to look up into a clear daytime sky anymore without them being more prominent. Ahhh the little things I took for granted.


----------



## Imagine

> (= damn i am really fucked up for a 16 year old right)=





> yep. im fucked up for a 19 yr old.


I know where your coming from, when it comes to floaters I've had them since as far as I can remember, when it comes to DP/DR and Anxiety, that started when I was 13. I am now 22.


----------



## Cathal_08

i have these floaters flat out somedays, man they are a basterd, worse on very bright days (obviously), on bright days when am outside i can barely look up in the sky because it actually gives me a headache!


----------



## Ivan Hawk

i have them, but I rarely notice them now. I've never had any problems with feeling tripped out by them either during dp. Actually, during dp, I notice them even less because i notice everything less feeling like I'm blind in my brain, but I can still see with my eyes. Hard to describe, but a person with dpd knows what I'm going at here hehe.


----------



## pancake

Ivan Hawk said:


> Actually, during dp, I notice them even less because i notice everything less feeling like I'm blind in my brain, but I can still see with my eyes. Hard to describe, but a person with dpd knows what I'm going at here hehe.


I often think how in a car crash people will get out of the wrecks of their totaled cars and immediately complain how they broke a nail or something similarly laughable-- Noticing details but not the bigger picture. I guess that's where the whole stress response argument originates.

I really want to read some of Janet's ideas re dissociation because from what I have heard he didn't feel the "DP is a stress response" argument.

Have a good Thursday everybody!


----------



## lakesoal

"Eye floaters"are deposits or condensation in the eyes of the vitreous jelly. Eye Floaters may exist only one eye or both eyes. Eye Floaters people described as points, lines and curves, strings, or "O" or "C"-shaped spots.


----------



## dreamsofsomeday

I've had them for quite a number of years, maybe even before I was 13 (I'm 17 now.) They don't bother me, though, maybe because they aren't severe. Mine are often stringy, but sometimes they are also circular.

I also have another thing. Maybe they're floaters, or maybe they're something else. I just had them today, and they are NOT floaters. I don't know what they are, though. I usually see them when outside during the day. They are patches of darkness (but transparent, I think) that move in and out. They don't really bother me too much, and I mostly find things like this interesting. I've had them since around the time I've had floaters.

And then, of course, there's the visual snow.


----------



## wouhou

i have floaters since childhood but very light and it's normal for me, that's mean i'm dissociate since i'm a child? don't know..
But i'm never worried about floaters and floaters doesn't mean you are psychotic !
isn't a hallucination it's an eye's problems.


----------



## Guest

lucid said:


> i feel really nuts with my dp/dr but imagine having dp/dr along with eye flouters i feel like i am actually hallucinating its frustrating. cause if i do not feel that my surroundings are real imagine how i feel when i see a flouter really weird cause with the effect of derealization in your view mixed with the eye flouters really make a psychedelic effect on my perception.


yea i have floaters,dp an addiction problem and psychotic symptoms,your not alone my friend


----------



## Jayden

I have visual snow (static like vision) and floaters like crazy. Didn't have either before DP.

What my theory is on this is, DP being a hyper state of sensitivity, causes your eyes to allow more light in.

Could be completely wrong.


----------

